# Looking for friendly stables



## VictoriaLouise (22 September 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice on stables. I'm looking for somewhere near and around Ampthill where I can carry on with one to one lessons and work towards purchasing my first horse. I would like to keep the horse on the same yard so that I have support from more knowledgable people. So I'm ideally looking for somewhere really friendly who are keen to help with my progression.

Thanks
Victoria


----------

